# viper 4902 in S2000



## Mr. Leg (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got a viper 4902 installed in a 07 honda S2000. 
I worked fine till 2 in the morning when it went off. the remote said that the hood was open. 

The only thin I have installed is the window modules and a proxi sensor. 

now When I activate the alarm it chirps to once then 2 seconds later chirps again. the remote then says hood open. When I try to remote start I get the same message and it wont start. 

any Ideas on what it could be? 
thanks Mike


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Take it back to who ever installed it tell them it isn't working, and to fix it as you paid good money. Let me guess Best buy? This will usually happen when they do an install in a car they haven't done before, though all Honda's are alike the S2000 is not a common car. When you pick up the car MAKE SURE IT IS ALL WORKING RIGHT BEFORE YOU LEAVE!!


----------



## Mr. Leg (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah im taking it back thursday. but just wanted to see if I could do anything to fix it my self?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I bet the wire is grounding out for the hood pin, tripping it off. Gray wire in most cases.


----------

